# Retouche photo avec Ipad 2017 ?



## taradiel (29 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je voyage pas mal et je prend beaucoup de photos avec mon Réflex (Canon 6D) et je voulais avoir le retour d'utilisateur qui utilisent l'Ipad Pro 2017 ? Est-ce facile pour transférer les photos (en RAW) ? Est-ce faisable avec l'adaptateur lighting -> Carte SD ? 
Est-ce que lightroom CC sur Ipad est exploitable pour de la retouche ou pas vraiment ? Est-ce fluide ? 
Merci d'avance pour vos retours et à bientôt !


----------



## Nolsen12345 (29 Août 2018)

Pour l’adaptateur, je l’utilise et c’est très bien.


----------



## Chris K (29 Août 2018)

taradiel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voyage pas mal et je prend beaucoup de photos avec mon Réflex (Canon 6D) et je voulais avoir le retour d'utilisateur qui utilisent l'Ipad Pro 2017 ? Est-ce facile pour transférer les photos (en RAW) ? Est-ce faisable avec l'adaptateur lighting -> Carte SD ?
> Est-ce que lightroom CC sur Ipad est exploitable pour de la retouche ou pas vraiment ? Est-ce fluide ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos retours et à bientôt !



C’est tout à fait faisable : je n’utilise plus que mon iPad Pro (12,9’’, seconde génération) pour mes photos. Avec Lightroom pour le développement (le contenu de la carte est en premier lieu obligatoirement importé dans l’application Photos via l’adaptateur qui va bien, il faut ensuite les récupérer dans Lightroom) et Affinity pour des retouches poussées.
Lightroom est très bon sur iPad et bien plus fluide que sur mon MacBook Pro 15’’ de mi-2015. Affinity photo est très véloce également.


----------



## guymauve (29 Août 2018)

Perso je me passe de Lr vu l’abonnement qui n’est pas adapté à mon usage amateur. 

Donc j’utilise Affinity sur iPad non pro et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## taradiel (29 Août 2018)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses ! 
Donc une utilisation alternée Lightroom pour la retouche "de masse" et Affinity (C'est une alternative à photoshop ?) est fluide selon vous et adapté à un usage nomade ? Même sur des RAW assez conséquents ?


----------



## guymauve (29 Août 2018)

Je le fais avec mon vieil iPad et des raw de 35Mo donc aucun problème.


----------



## Chris K (31 Août 2018)

taradiel a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos réponses !
> Donc une utilisation alternée Lightroom pour la retouche "de masse" et Affinity (C'est une alternative à photoshop ?) est fluide selon vous et adapté à un usage nomade ? Même sur des RAW assez conséquents ?



Grosso modo oui. Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par « retouche ».
Si par exemple tu souhaites supprimer un élément dans une photo tu peux basculer dans Photoshop Fix (sur iPad) directement depuis Lightroom. Ou alors le faire dans Affinity (toujours depuis Lightroom) qui effectivement ressemble plus a Photoshop et permet donc de faire des retouches plus subtiles et bcp d’autres choses.
Bref, il y a de quoi faire, à tester donc. Affinity Photo sur un iPad Pro gère sans broncher des fichiers de 140 Mo (taille obtenue lors de mes retouches avec plusieurs calques).


----------



## taradiel (31 Août 2018)

Super ! merci pour vos retours très utiles !


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

Pour la retouche de masse avec iPad il vaut mieux oublier
pour de la retouche de quelques photos c'est une merveille
j 'utilise Lightroom  et affinity photo


----------



## Chris K (1 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Pour la retouche de masse avec iPad il vaut mieux oublier
> pour de la retouche de quelques photos c'est une merveille
> j 'utilise Lightroom  et affinity photo



Qu’est que tu appelles « retouche de masse » ? J’importe régulièrement sur mon iPad une moyenne de 150 à 200 clichés que je traite sous Ligthroom.
Je leur applique automatiquement des ajustements de mon cru (pré enresigtrés dans Lightroom) ce qui me constitue une base de travail, puis je développe (ajustement expo, courbe de niveau, balance des blancs, netteté etc...).
Évidement je ne traite pas forcément les 200 photos, je fais une préselection dans Lightroom toujours.
Avec tout ça on est encore loin de ce qu’on appelle « retouche », c’est du développement.


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

Je fais des journées de compétitions sportives ou des événements à 1000 photos, il me faut pour le lendemain environ 150 à 200 photos de ces séries , ajustements normaux , blancs, redresser , recarder , ... mais aussi quelques retouches sur affinity (visages de femmes, enlever un élément, ...) et quelques unes en noir et blanc
je me vois pas du tout faire ça sur iPad


----------



## Chris K (1 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je fais des journées de compétitions sportives ou des événements à 1000 photos, il me faut pour le lendemain environ 150 à 200 photos de ces séries , ajustements normaux , blancs, redresser , recarder , ... mais aussi quelques retouches sur affinity (visages de femmes, enlever un élément, ...) et quelques unes en noir et blanc
> je me vois pas du tout faire ça sur iPad



Oui mais ... que tu ne te vois pas le faire et ne pas pouvoir le faire en général c’est assez différent 
Il m’a fallu du temps pour migrer complètement sur iPad.
C’est aussi et surtout une question d’habitude de travail.
AMHA.


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

J'ai un mac pro une tablette wacom et deux écrans calibres , et derriere une Epson A2 ...
Non ce n' est pas une habitude de travail , je connais tres bien ce boulot, c'est beaucoup plus lent  et complique sur iPad , sans compter les profils couleurs

Je ne sais pas si tu fais des photos pour toi ou pour des clients ... pour soi on peut toujours s' amuser comme on veut
et en voyage  bien entendu on a pas trop le choix, je traite aussi des images en voyage


----------



## Chris K (1 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> J'ai un mac pro une tablette wacom et deux écrans calibres , et derriere une Epson A2 ...
> Non ce n' est pas une habitude de travail , je connais tres bien ce boulot, c'est beaucoup plus lent  et complique sur iPad , sans compter les profils couleurs
> 
> Je ne sais pas si tu fais des photos pour toi ou pour des clients ... pour soi on peut toujours s' amuser comme on veut



Les deux ! Je bossais sur un MacBook Pro mi-2015 gonflé à bloc (double carte graphique, SSD interne de 1 To etc.), wacom également et un écran externe 27’’ calibré également. Ce Mac me sert désormais uniquement de serveur.
Je fais de l’éditorial, mode / beauté et d’autres choses.
En revanche je n’imprime pas moi même. Donc voilà, j’ai peut-être pas la plus grosse  mais j’y arrive très bien.


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

chacun son truc , ca me viendrait pas a l' idee de traiter (ni a aucun pro que je connaisse) 1000 photos a l 'ipad *a la maison* vu que j' ai le choix


----------



## Chris K (1 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> chacun son truc , ca me viendrait pas a l' idee de traiter (ni a aucun pro que je connaisse) 1000 photos a l 'ipad *a la maison* vu que j' ai le choix



Je connais pas de pro qui le fasse non plus hein (sauf quelques anglo saxon en fait).
J’ai fait un choix radical c’est clair... une hérésie pour certains, c’est clair aussi. Mais tant que ça ne dégrade pas ma production (j’y ai gagné même)...

Ah si ! Pour être honnête, le plus gros frein était pour moi de travailler sur un écran... brillant.


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2018)

je ne dis pas que c'est stupide , je me simplifie le travail quand je suis a la maison meme si j'ai plus de plaisir et de facilite a retoucher des images sur iPad
mais deux grands ecrans avec tous les outils sur un ecran c' est imparable pour du volume

je reve du moment ou on pourra avoir une deuxieme ecran 5k sans fil sur ipad


----------

